# Perdido Key Surf Fishing



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Good Morning All,

I will be coming to Perdido Key in the first part of June this year. Typically we stay on Okaloosa Island but for the past two years the June Grass has been horrible so we are changing it up. I did get some surf fishing done last year but between the June Grass and Sail Cats it was not AS fun as it could have been. I learned that those cats leave a nasty cut too. But that is my fault for talking to a passerby while handling it. We will be staying at the Beach and Yacht Club and was wondering if the surf fishing is any good in that specific area. I usually get up before the sun does and hit the beach. I have read through many posting already but haven't seen anything about that area. I live in Arkansas so bass, crappie, and trout are what I fish for the most. I have some pretty good bass rods and wondered if I can use those. I bought a "surf" rod last year but thinking that my ambassadeur 5000 and 7' ugly stick would be sufficient this time. Thoughts?

Thank you in advance......


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

As far as a specific area being good they all can be good if the conditions are right. Somewhere on here was an anchored post about reading the surf. It has good information on what to look for in choosing a spot. Ambassadeur on a 7' ugly stick will work fine for most of the fish you will encounter. A shark or large black drum or redfish may be more than you want on that rig but pompano, whiting, smaller reds, spanish mackeral, ladyfish, bluefish etc should give you no problems. 

One of my favorite rigs is my 6000 ambassador on a 8 foot ugly stick. You just have to be extra careful with keeping sand out of the reels.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you sir for your information. I have read some on how to read the water and will continue to view the posts here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

June is one of the best months to surf fish along Perdido Key and Alabama beaches. Everything is on the beach; Pompano, Whiting, Redfish, Speckled Trout, Sharks, Mackerel, Blues, Ladyfish, Jacks and TONS of Flounder. You can use both natural and artificial baits and my favorite way to fish the surf in June is casting plugs and swimbaits along nearshore troughs and washouts. Early morning and late afternoons are best for sure but good fishing can be experienced throughout the day.

Reading the surf is a matter of getting your feet sandy often and learning the variances in the bars and deeper pockets (I'll look and see if I have any decent pics of surf zones). Current will be the main factor most days and be sure to pick up a tide chart when you get down.

Go to the search function or scroll through surf reports and look for some of my posts from this past season. Should be decent enough info to get you started if you want to throw some lures. If you want more details and have time, swing by our store on Canal Rd in Orange Beach.


----------



## Sirensmakemehappy (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you sir. I have read some of your postings. I will certainly drop by to visit while I am there!!


----------

